# Ciao!



## Faso (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi evereybody,
my name is Gianluca and i come from Vicenza-ITALY
See you in the forum
bye


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome Gianluca


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ciao Gianluca. Paolo (Roma) ora vicino San Francisco CA.


----------



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

Ciao Gianluca! I'm Andrea from Milano, now living in Cambridge


----------

